# Coffee grinds (?) in bottom of cup



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I've just switched from a generic non pressurised basket to a ims basket for my gaggia Classic - seems much faster flow but that's ok I'm experimenting with grinding finer and tamping firmer to get the taste and flow I like in my espresso ( although I I could prefer finer still).

But I made my wife a latte using my espresso setting and she found coffee grinds at the bottom of her cup!

What am I doing wrong ?especially if I'm thinking I may prefer my espresso slower.

The beans are about 2 weeks old.

Thanks


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I sometimes get a few grinds at the bottom, I don't think it's that unusual? I must admit I don't usually notice them in a milky drink, just in an espresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What level of roast? Darker beans shatter more and produce more fines which can get through the filter holes.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

Light roast - Sumatra from Union roasters

Tbh I don't mind the grinds in espresso or brewed

But I'm just starting to make milk based drink for my wife and she's not happy with my efforts !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you get fines in the cup from other beans? Grinder will also impact on the amount of fines produced.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd also suggest taking off your shower screen and giving both that plus the group head a clean if it hasn't been done recently, that can cause this also.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Perhaps try a coarser grind & higher dose. The milk will favor a more sour shot, from the coarser setting. This might lesson the particle size.

If all else fails try a better grinder.


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I may have to get a new grinder - mine broke

Monday eve

Waiting to see about repair from manufacturers


----------

